# FREE DAILY WINNING TIPS



## BET-IBC1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi guys, what a better way to celebrate the new year than with consistent winning tips from expert tipsters.
We at BET-IBC have teamed-up with professional tipsters and are poised on delivering winning betting predictions to you on a daily basis.
Before kick-starting things, be sure to join our *FREE* Telegram predictions channels* NOW *-> *https://t.me/betibc1* & *https://t.me/betibcru*

So, let's get started with some winning predictions, shall we?

*08/01/2020 / 19:00 GMT
Competition: Portugal - Primeira Liga*
Match: SL Benfica - Tondela
Stake: 5/10
Odd: 1.941 *@**VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Tondela +2 AH
Read the full analyses here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/sl-benfica-tondela/


*08/01/2020 / 21:00 GMT
Competition: Portugal - Primeira Liga*
Match: FC Famalicão - FC Porto
Stake: 5/10
Odd: 1.925 *@**VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Tondela +2 AH
Read the full analyses here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/fc-famalicao-fc-porto/

*09/01/2020 / 11:00 GMT
Competition: Portugal - Segunda Liga*
Match: Chaves - Estoril
Stake: 5/10
Odd: 1.767 *@**VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Estoril +0.25 AH
Read the full analyses here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/chaves-estoril/

*09/01/2020 / 20:00 GMT
Competition: Spain - La Liga*
Match: Osasuna – Real Madrid
Stake: 5/10
Odd: 1.495 *@**VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Real Madrid to Win
Read the full analyses here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/osasuna-real-madrid/

*11/01/2020 / 15:00 GMT
Competition: Portugal - Segunda Liga*
Match: Porto B – Leixões
Stake: 1/10
Odd: 1.725 *@**VIP-IBC*
Prediction: Over 2 Goals
Read the full analyses here: https://bet-ibc.com/tip/porto-b---leixoes/


----------

